# Craigslist birds wanted



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is the type of people that hurt our sport.
Add Reads:
must be 100% w h i t e in color
and only racers or h o m e r s 

My First reply: How many birds are you looking for Yb or Ob. Do you plan on flying them or breeding them? What do you have in the way of a LOFT?
His reply: None of your business what I'm going to do with them and if u can read English I already posted how many I want to buy.

My last reply
I do know how to read but you must not know what you put in your add. I have whites and they are very good birds but they are not for sale to you at less than $25,000.00 per bird.

I sure you know nothing about birds and I will bet money your thinking your training dog or a hunt club. Good luck I hope no one will sell you any whites.

Let all try to know what will happen to the birsd we sell or give away


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, way to tell em


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. Why would that person feel the need to be so rude? You were asking good, honest questions that everyone should ask.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Becky But when I was looking for birds the sellers only wanted how many I whated and when I could pick them up. It was sad.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds fishy.. he won't find any whites.. only a feather merchant trying to make a buck.. hope he gets zero birds.... good response..and your first questions where right on..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like the seller might want to do some wedding releases. Dog trainers might not need the birds to be specifically white.

Your question was a breeder's question that is concerned about his/her birds. His response was a consumers response(It is my business). I don't find fault on any sides.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Sounds like the seller might want to do some wedding releases. Dog trainers might not need the birds to be specifically white.
> 
> Your question was a breeder's question that is concerned about his/her birds. *His response was a consumers response(It is my business)*. I don't find fault on any sides.


That 'type' of consumer wouldn't get any of my birds - IF I sold birds


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> That 'type' of consumer wouldn't get any of my birds - IF I sold birds


I'm with you. I think we need to know what will happen to the birds we breed.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Wedding, funeral and special event releases can generate big money.

I sell young white homers for training and adult brood stock to quite a few people whose entire income is derived from releases. I sell to a lot more people that earn significant chunks of their income doing releases.

A lot of people that do releases will not sell birds in their local area for fear that they might be helping other people go into competition with them.

At a base price of around $250.00 for a wedding release of two white homers in most areas, you can understand why people may not want to share. Wedding releases can run into the thosands of dollars.

The person that you contacted may have been hesitant to share information for fear that potential sellers would not sell them birds for the release business.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> .....The person that you contacted may have been hesitant to share information for fear that potential sellers would not sell them birds for the release business.


Its possible, but why be so arrogant, rude, and evasive with his reply.
I think those of us who really do care about the birds themselves (no matter whether in sport, hobby or rehab) would tend to want to know what sort of future life the birds would have & read the response in the same way as GEM.
Unfortunately for the birds, there are too many that are only interested in money to bother even asking, so I'm sure he'll get some from somewhere.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I'm with you. I think we need to know what will happen to the birds we breed.


Same here. It is like knowing where your puppies will go to make sure they are taken care of.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree the potential buyer should have been polite.
Craigslist can be aggravating because you have to deal with a lot of sanity challenged individuals.
I have people respond to my ads for pigeons claiming that by selling pigeons, I am spreading avian flu, aids, sars, typhoid and all sorts of other disease.
I have had people ask why on Earth would anybody want a pigeon.
I have had one person tell me that they hoped all the pigeons on Earth would die.
I have had another person claim that I am selling pigeons to promote a carwash.
After getting a lot of strange and nasty responses, I could see why someone would get aggravated, even by a legitimate question.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> I agree the potential buyer should have been polite.
> Craigslist can be aggravating because you have to deal with a lot of sanity challenged individuals.
> I have people respond to my ads for pigeons claiming that by selling pigeons, I am spreading avian flu, aids, sars, typhoid and all sorts of other disease.
> I have had people ask why on Earth would anybody want a pigeon.
> ...


Keith... I see you have birds for sale do you care where they end up and how thet will be cared for? I this we should ask question and if me don't like the answers then it's our right to say NO SALE


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Keith C. said:


> I agree the potential buyer should have been polite.
> Craigslist can be aggravating because you have to deal with a lot of sanity challenged individuals.
> I have people respond to my ads for pigeons claiming that by selling pigeons, I am spreading avian flu, aids, sars, typhoid and all sorts of other disease.
> I have had people ask why on Earth would anybody want a pigeon.
> ...


 And they say Humans are the more intelligent species 
You'll never convince me of that............when I die, I want to come back as a Pterodactyl


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Keith C. said:


> I agree the potential buyer should have been polite.
> Craigslist can be aggravating because you have to deal with a lot of sanity challenged individuals.
> I have people respond to my ads for pigeons claiming that by selling pigeons, I am spreading avian flu, aids, sars, typhoid and all sorts of other disease.
> I have had people ask why on Earth would anybody want a pigeon.
> ...


I have heard or most of those myself. There are many misinformed people. I am also getting pissed off with their comments. Sometimes I feel like saying "shut up and mind your own business." But being me I "feel" like explaining to them why they are wrong. But they already made up their minds so it is hopeless.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Gemcc5150, please go back and read my previous posts and make your own decision about whether I care about pigeons.
I agree the seller has the right to say no sale.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I understand that you take care of your birds my point is to get others to care as much about the future of birds there selling as the one they are keeping. That was why i started this post. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> This is the type of people that hurt our sport.
> Add Reads:
> must be 100% w h i t e in color
> and only racers or h o m e r s
> ...


Can you link to the ad, please ????


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Sounds like the seller might want to do some wedding releases. Dog trainers might not need the birds to be specifically white.
> 
> Your question was a breeder's question that is concerned about his/her birds. His response was a consumers response(It is my business). I don't find fault on any sides.





spirit wings said:


> sounds fishy.. he won't find any whites.. only a feather merchant trying to make a buck.. hope he gets zero birds.... good response..and your first questions where right on..


Both are astute comments....


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Can you link to the ad, please ????



Here is the link.
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/2178239412.html


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I this we should ask question and if me don't like the answers then it's our right to say NO SALE


i was just thinking along those lines, I am going to have some pairs soon and was thinking that i'll have a talk/email with the potentian buyer first and maybe then let them have the birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> This is the type of people that hurt our sport.
> Add Reads:
> must be 100% w h i t e in color
> and only racers or h o m e r s
> ...



I love your reply. I especially love your concern for the birds.I love that you care.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

and..why would anyone want their birds to go to a rude obnoxious a-hole....not me..

If I got a response for a live animal I wanted.. I sure would be appreciative if someone took the time to contact me..and if they asked me those questions..I would think...ah this person must have nice healthy birds as he cares where they are going.. sounds like this guy/gal only thinks of the birds as "things".. not living things...


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*Another craiglist item to be scared about*

Also be careful about craigslist. Had a friend who showed someone his chickens that he listed on craigslist. Guys said he was not interested in them. Few days later he just happened to have someone break in and steal some chickens. Apparently these chickens were worth some money. All he had regarding the guy was an email. Police did not deem it high priority.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think most of us have locks on our lofts. If not it sure is a good idea.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*in past was criminal defense attorney*

When younger I used to take criminal cases but learned otherwise. Listening to my clients though I learned that they are very clever and could have made a successful living if they applied their gifts to normal work. They sometimes would use craiglist too to get tours of your house. You think you are showing them your loft but instead you just demonstrated to them if you have a dog; if you lock your loft you probably lock back door; if you leave windows open on hot days; if they can use restroom to check out items inside. Had a guy who wanted to buy comic books I had in collections so i had him over and was not getting that good vibe with him even though he brought his kid. I kept thinking this is not right. I asked him what condition he was looking for and he could not even tell condition of books. Thought i was stupid for violating my own rules when the kid said he was looking for a mint edition book with a variant of bla bla bla lol. Dad admitted it was kid who was buying book and he just didnt want me to take advantage of him. Use your own judgment though on who to let gain access to your birds.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is truly good advice in all thing we are told to use good judgment in all we do. We currently live in a small town in Mexico where we never lock our doors and I could leave and have my shop open all night. But there are time when we have events in town were outsides are here and you need to lock thing down and be more diligent. I have a lock on my loft so that kid won't let the birds out because they don't know any better.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> and..why would anyone want their birds to go to a rude obnoxious a-hole....not me..
> 
> If I got a response for a live animal I wanted.. I sure would be appreciative if someone took the time to contact me..and if they asked me those questions..I would think...ah this person must have nice healthy birds as he cares where they are going.. sounds like this guy/gal only thinks of the birds as "things".. not living things...


I agree. I felt more secure in my choice of breeders for a ringneck dove hen recently because he asked questions and also said that he wanted me to email him right away when she arrived in the mail because he would be worried. It seems like a pretty good way to judge the type of person you're buying from and how healthy the bird will be.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely agree with all the above! I'm always kidding to friends and family about giving them a pigeon as a gift but honestly, there's maybe a handful of people on earth that I would share my birds with! Most of them are members here. I don't think I could hand over one of my birds to someone I wasn't 150% sure of. 
As far as promoting pigeons, it does seem kind of hopeless at times and you end up opening yourself to some ridicule. Everybody knows I keep pigeons and doves but at work I had to "come out" trying to explain a long scratch down my nose given by a homer baby with separation anxiety! I keep telling my little stories and now whenever I see someone from work, they always ask how this one or that one is doing! They make fun but that's OK. I just laugh along with them and maybe they'll think a little more favorably about them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Absolutely agree with all the above! I'm always kidding to friends and family about giving them a pigeon as a gift but honestly, there's maybe a handful of people on earth that I would share my birds with! Most of them are members here. I don't think I could hand over one of my birds to someone I wasn't 150% sure of.


Exactly Doveone52. I've been thinking about letting my doves raise a baby or two, but I've been so worried about finding them suitable homes that I might just wait until I'm set up so that it would be easier to keep babies if I couldn't find a good place for them. 

Most people around here don't even know that you can have a pet dove and are shocked when I mention that I have them. There are a few more parrot hobbyists here, as far as the bird hobby goes, but even their shows and fairs (that I've been able to find) are really small. I know there are some pigeon people around, but I haven't managed to run into them or find clubs which are closer than 3 hours away.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

One other thought about finding homes for our extra birds. I looking forward to when I can help get new prople started in Pigeons and work with them. For me the joy is in the interaction with other people.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have noticed some interest in my doves from older ladies who would like a bird quieter than a parrot, but I haven't had the chance to speak with any of them in-depth enough to see if they would want (and take good care of) any of my birds. 
I would love to get more of the responsible people out there to see the beauty in our birds and care for them themselves.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, Libis, speaking for older women as a whole, we are fairly responsible, lol! If we haven't learned good sense by now, there's no hope I guess. But really, I think a dove would make an amazing pet for an older person! I like the best of both worlds with pigeons on one hand and doves on the other, preferably not at the same time. Doves really are the sweetest things ever and so gentle!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The trick is, many of these ladies I only see once in a while during business hours--sneaking little tidbits about the birds into conversations. 
I'm sure many of them would do very well and enjoy the birds, but I would have to get better chances to speak with them about it. 
I've been hoping, though, that someone would ask where to get doves so that it would spark such a conversation.

Plus I'm just paranoid about anyone that might own my babies. I would have to be secure that they would be alright.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> One other thought about finding homes for our extra birds. I looking forward to when I can help get new prople started in Pigeons and work with them. For me the joy is in the interaction with other people.


That is a very good thought, GEM. Bless your heart. I've been thinking about approaching my neighbor's son who got back from Iraq a year or so ago and has been having a very hard time. My birds just give me a peace that I can't seem to find anywhere else and I'd like to help others find that feeling. His heart would have to be in it, though.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

That guy on craigslist may want the birds for food or even sacrifices. I've heard of people wanting 100o/o white birds for both of these purposes. Even if this guy just wanted them for pets, I definitely wouldn't deal with such an obnoxious person. He probably doesn't have the patience for pets.


----------

